# racing stripes



## firigidice

what is the easiest way to paint racing stripes?


----------



## SoleSky

Wise people once told me:



superduty455 said:


> As for stripes, I'd go with whatever you have on a decal sheet to make things easier. IF you must paint them, take your time and measure a few times. Don't over think the stripes though, it'll be worse.
> You will have paint build up though if you decide to paint the stripes. Meaning you'll have to do a bit of color sanding to level and clear coating would really help level it all out and add that new car shine.
> 
> 
> Chris





irocer said:


> Okay- let me see if I can help. First try not to go with the painters (masking, I assume) tape. That will leave you with a way out of scale ridge ( for lack of a better way to describe) or edging of paint. I like masking tape made by Tamiya- it is found at some hobby shops or on-line. If that is not an option the next best thing would be Scotch magic tape(green label). This will go down very well and leave only a small ridge plus it is easy to find and cheap.
> 
> Something to remember is that you will want the body to be completely dry (7-10 days) before any kind of tape goes on it. If not the tape, even when on for only a short time, will marr up the bodies finish.


This is advice they gave me for my Ferrari F430. I hope it goes well with what you need. They are good guys who know a lot, I like to get my advice from people like them!


----------



## firigidice

Thank you. what layer goes on first the stripe or the primary color


----------



## SoleSky

Well, I really shouldn't give out advice like that, but just my two cents would say the primary first, then paint right over with stripes, then clear coat. You'll have to ask a more experienced modeler though before doing anything because I'm still learning myself. You can also buy decal stripes, what kind of model car are you doing?


----------



## firigidice

i was kinda thinkin to paint the primary color first
i am building a 67 vette i'm trying to go for a race car rally look there will be no chrome.


----------



## philo426

Just paint the stripe color first,then mask off the stripes and paint the overall color.I used a compass as a divider to keep them aligned and parallel


----------



## SoleSky

Wow, thats smart, sorry, i just saw a bunch of people painting over the primary at my school. thanks philo


----------



## philo426

Sure!Just take your time and you'll be fine!(Just make sure the paint cures 3-4 days before you mask off the stripes)!


----------



## firigidice

Yes, Thank you!


----------



## superduty455

Just to add to what philo426 mentioned, after you've painted your stripe, let it cure for a few days, then apply a thin coat of clear. This way when you mask the stripe (with Tamiya tape) you won't have to worry about pulling the paint up after you've painted your body color.
Again, as Solesky quoted me on, you will have a ridge from the stripes that will need to be lightly sanded so as to blend in with your color.
Good Luck!
Chris


----------

